# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Art & Design >  Business card software

## bigseb

I need to make new business cards and I'd like to try designing them myself. Can anyone recommend good software for this. I thinking of also designing some flyers to hand out to prospective customers so recommendations for software for that would be most welcome too.

Thanks.

----------


## Rodney9

I looked through the Ubuntu Software Centre / Office and found gLabels, might suit you ?

----------


## bigseb

> I looked through the Ubuntu Software Centre / Office and found gLabels, might suit you ?


I'll check it out as soon as I get a chance. Thanks.

Is there any else who has experience in this regard?

----------


## koostudios

If you need something more powerful in terms of design, you can use Inkscape if you know how to print it out. If you are printing it yourself and don't want to deal with printing multiple cards on a page issues, then glabels is still pretty good.

----------


## bigseb

Thanks. I think I already have Inkscape (not sure). Anyway it would probably be best to phone the printers first and see what format they prefer...

----------


## Newfoundlander

Scribus is an excellent desktop publishing application that I use to make business cards.  Once you have designed a card, you can copy it into a grid of ten to print on a sheet.  Check out the link in my signature to view some of the cards and books I have make using Scribus.

----------


## bigseb

Smart stuff! I will definitely have a closer look at that. Thanks.

----------


## Minipalmer

I've designed business cards for my dad through Gimp. Are you printing these yourself, or having them printed through a company? If it's just your home printer, the resolution isn't really going to matter.

But I made some templates at 300 dpi that I used to get the best quality.

----------

